# Finicky eater



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know if I am in the right area but here goes, Solomon had become a very finicky eater. He's on a raw food diet with plenty of variety, sometimes he will go a day or more without eating. I have tried taking his food up after 30 minutes if he doesn't eat but to no avail, he will just turn his nose up and walk away, please help


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

What kinds of things are you feeding him? You could try to sprinkle a little garlic powder on it to give the meat a smell. Raw meat doesn't really have as much of a smell to it as kibble or cooked meat. You could also try some kind of canned fish (mackerel?) with his meals to, once again, give it a nice, strong, appealing odor.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How much does he weigh and how much are you feeding him?


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

I give Solomon, salmon, sardines,beef heart and kidney,chicken(makes him scratch) ground beef,turkey and pork. I even started to mix it with a little kibble. He weights maybe 80lbs, he gets plenty of exercise. He's very active but well mannered. I really don't weight out the food because he is just so funny when he eats and I do half cook his food coz I thought it would help him eat but again to no avail. I read some place where they said garlic is no good for dogs...where am I going wrong? He's a beautiful dog but on the thin side, he has even turned nose up on steak..I mean fillet Mignon


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jazzyj & SolomonI really don't weight out the food because he is just so funny when he eats and I do half cook his food coz I thought it would help him eat but again to no avail.


You really need to weigh his food.

Right now there's no way to tell if you are just over feeding him (and he just isn't hungry) or if there is a underlying issue with his health.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jazzyj & Solomon I read some place where they said garlic is no good for dogs...


I think raw garlic is no good for dogs. A bit of garlic powder shouldn't ( I don't want to say "won't" because not every dog is the same and there is always the slight chance) cause any harm. I put a sprinkle or two of garlic powder on Jerzey's food every day and she's fine and has never had any kind of reaction.


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the advice, I will definitely try a sprinkle or two of garlic powder, As far as weighing his food, I don't the ratio of food to his weight. I don't think there's any underline health issues at least I hope not. There haven't been any signs of ill health, he's very energetic and a very happy dog. I take Solomon for very long walks off leash and when he gets back he passes out for about 45 minutes and he is ready to go again as he never been out previously. In the morning I fill his bowl up(2.25 qts capacity) he will take a few bites and that's it. I place it in the frig and when it's supper time he may eat it all. I try to bribe him, place cheese in his food...God only knows how I try and make him eat. He's 3 years old and he gets along with everybody but I know people are probably saying...is he getting enough food


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

How do I add a picture of Solomon to the right of my posts where is says new member?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jazzyj & SolomonIn the morning I fill his bowl up(2.25 qts capacity)


You need to determine if you are over feeding him and that's why he's not so enthusiastic about the food OR if there is an underlying health issue.

The ONLY way to do that is to MEASURE his food at each meal - in ounces.

If he weighs 80 pounds and is relatively active he should be getting about 1.5 - 2 pounds of food per day.



> Quote: There haven't been any signs of ill health, he's very energetic and a very happy dog. I take Solomon for very long walks off leash and when he gets back he passes out for about 45 minutes and he is ready to go again as he never been out previously.


Lack of appetite can be the earliest indicator of a problem - long before anything else will show. That is why it is very important to know when your dog goes off his food and why.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jazzyj & SolomonHow do I add a picture of Solomon to the right of my posts where is says new member?


At the top of the screen go to My Stuuf, My Profile, scroll down to the bottom and there is a place to select your avatar (the picture that shows below your user name).


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

I will take him to the vet hopefully to rule out any illness and I will will check the avatar thing....and again thanks


----------



## Jazzyj1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well good news, he just ate all of his food and licking his bowl as I type. I sprinkled some powered garlic..wow what a difference...thanks guys


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jazzyj & SolomonWell good news, he just ate all of his food and licking his bowl as I type. I sprinkled some powered garlic..wow what a difference...thanks guys


That's great to hear!







However, I second Lauri's claim that you should weigh out your pups food, just be to sure he's getting the right amount.


----------

